# Brown sugar Bourbon Marinade injected Chicken



## jrod62 (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is my last stick of Summer Sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Guess it's time to make some more, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMAG0938.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Smoke cheese that I did last month













IMAG0939.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013


















IMAG0940.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013


















IMAG0941.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013


















IMAG0943.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






spatchcocking the  chicken













IMAG0944.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013


















IMAG0945.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013


















IMAG0946.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Trying something different. Injected Brown sugar bourbon marinade mix with butter

into the chicken.













IMAG0949.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Also Put garlic/butter mix under the skin













IMAG0950.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Can't forget some smoke  potatoes













IMAG0954.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Little butter and sour cream













IMAG0956.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






  Some pork steaks with the chicken













IMAG0957.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Wife made some garlic cheese biscuts













IMAG0958.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Throw on some homemade BBQ sauce 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMAG0959.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Jan 26, 2013






Good thing I go to the gym 6 days a week. Otherwise I would weight 400lbs !!!!

Time to grind some butts. Making some Kielbasa and brats today.


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the garlic butter under the skin.  Gives great flavor.  Did a turkey that way once. we smoked some Carlie cloves for a few hours then mashed and mixed with some butter at room temp, then packed into a mold and referd. Overnight.  Next day we sliced it and put under the skin for smoking turned out great.













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 26, 2013


















image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 26, 2013





Sorry for all the pics but I just learned how to post them from my I phone.













image.jpg



__ lu1847
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice looking bird Ed.


----------



## roller (Jan 26, 2013)

It all looks just perfect !


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks ,

Got the Kielbasa and brats stuffed .. Kielbasa will be put on the smoker tomorrrow .


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice smoke man!  The snack you had for the smoke was top notch as well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Those garlic cheese biscuits look great too - wish I had some of them right about now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Man I'm hungry all of a sudden


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Nice smoke man!  The snack you had for the smoke was top notch as well  :thumb1:   Those garlic cheese biscuits look great too - wish I had some of them right about now  :drool    Man I'm hungry all of a sudden  :Beer:



Thanks,
I can't stop eating the garlic biscuits until they are all gone !


----------

